# can anyone please explain why i cannot lose weight?



## Carina1962 (Apr 12, 2012)

OK, i'm seriously beginning to think there is something wrong with me.  I joined SW 3 weeks ago, the 1st week i lost 1/2 lb, the 2nd week i lost 1lb and yesterday i remained the same.  I have done so much excercise over Easter ie walking, going gym and i have stuck to my SW plan 99.9% (i did have a bit of chocolate on Easter sunday....but hey!).  Someone who was at the class last night could not believe that she lost 1/2 lb even though she admitted that she went off the rails with it being Easter, didn't stick to the plan and to top it all off, she had had an afternoon out yesterday with a friend and they went for an Afternoon Tea with all the works!!

I am going for a blood test tomorrow to get my thyroid checked out as this is the only reason i can think of holding me back with the weight loss.  I did mention it to my GP yesterday and all she said was that i should perservere and stick with it, well i don't want to give up but i am getting extremely disheartened to say the least.  It's my birthday coming up at the end of this month and i know that i will probably put on the 1 1/2 lbs i've lost in the last 3 weeks at SW - can anyone PLEASE offer any advice??


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2012)

It must be terribly frustrating for you Carina. Have you much weight to lose? Have you had your body fat percentage measured recently and in the past? I'm wondering if the exercise is decreasing the body fat and increasing muscle density, which might make it appear that you are not losing weight, but in fact your body is becoming more toned. If you still have a bit to lose, it may not be apparent, which is why I was wondering about the body fat check.

I'm sorry I can;t really help much, but I do hope that you can start making more progress towards your goal. Perhaps the thyroid is the key to it, I hope the results give some idea one way or the other. Don't give up trying, everything you are doing will be benefiting you in some way, even if it is not showing in a weight loss


----------



## Carina1962 (Apr 12, 2012)

hello Northerner, in answer to your question i have about 5 stone to lose.  I am 5'1" and currently weigh 14st 2lbs but i should weigh between 8.5 to 9 stone for my height so have an enormous amount to lose


----------



## Emmaathome (Apr 12, 2012)

Ha, something I actually know about!!!

I have been an on / off ww member for a substantial part of my adult life.  I do know how to lose weight, and got to my "goal weight" about 4 years ago, I then quit smoking and put weight back on so was back to square one.

I have been messing about losing a pound, putting a pound back on etc for the last few months - getting very miserable, as my fat fighting buddy can lose 4 lbs a week!!  I have around a stone and a half to lose, but when it isnt coming off, it doesnt matter how much there is to lose its still a kick in the head when you are trying your best.

I was only diagnosed with t2 in the last month or so, so i am hoping my medication might help as the nurse suggested it should.

I did go to SW for a short time, the only thing I ever struggled with was the portion control - they suggest you can eat quite a lot, when in reality, eating more than you burn off will always slow weight loss, whether its "healthy calories" or not.....  Might be worth drinking a bit more water and trying to cut down on anything you know you eat a lot (even if its supposed to be ok according to SW).  Also are you writing absolutely everything you eat down?  It makes a big difference to me and my weight loss if I note down absolutely everything!

Good luck - I'd love another slimming buddy so update us each week with how you do, and i'll do the same (even when I put on 6 lbs after my hols which is an annual occurrance)!!!


----------



## Carina1962 (Apr 12, 2012)

I am filling in a Food diary daily (i do it online via the SW website) and even though they claim you can 'eat as much as you want of the free foods' i still weigh and watch my portions so as far as i'm concerned, i am doing all the right things and following the plan.  What has changed since last night though is that the leader has suggested i have 10 syns a day instead of the 15 which she originally told me to have so will try this week on 10 syns a day and see how that works for next Monday - i will keep you all updated as i feel it helps to get this off my chest (plus there is also the blood test results for my thyroid in about a week's time which i am assuming will be OK although if not, then that will explain why the slow weight loss).

I am also considering asking my GP again for some more Xenical and combine it with the SW plan but i know she was reluctant to give me some more as i hadn't achieved the weight loss expected on them.


----------



## Willerby12 (Apr 12, 2012)

*What worked for me: * When I was diagnosed with diabetes T2 in March last year, I went into panic mode & literrally cut out all sugar foods like sweets, cakes, biscuits etc.  I drastically cut down on the bread, knocked booze on the head and started to do at least 15 minutes walking for at least 5 days of the week.  Initially for the first month, not a lot happened and I found it really disheartening, but then around week 5 or 6, I started to feel fitter, not much lighter but certainly fitter, then in the following weeks the weight started to drop off.  For me sins are just that!  I don't know what SW regards as a sin but if it takes really good & doesn't do much for you otherwise, is it really worth having?  Definately stick to your plan to see your GP but dont give up just yet, you have to give it a good 3 months & then you should see a difference starting to happen!  Good luck & dont give up.


----------



## cherrypie (Apr 12, 2012)

I would wait until you get your thyroid tests back Carina.  
Here is some information about Zenical. (Orlistat).

Stop using if 5% of body weight has not been reduced after 12 weeks.
May affect the absorption of underactive thyroid meds.
http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/diet-and-nutrition/medicines/xenical.html
Sounds like nasty stuff to me.
I think it would be more sensible to keep the food diary and cut back on the syns, (does that mean foods that are classed as sins?) and see what happens.
You get 10 out of 10 for trying and it cannot be easy.  I am sure you will get there in the end.


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 12, 2012)

For me, it seems to have been mostly the meds I was on. Since I came off the Gliclazide the weight's really coming down. I'm using portion control and low fat, low sugar meals combined with at least an hour's walk every day. I hope you'll soon find a method that works for you.


----------



## ando (May 11, 2012)

When I questioned my doc I was told that the metformin I was on actually helped to prevent my weight loss, that if I reduced I would stand more chance of losing weight. Don't know the truth of it...


----------



## Medusa (May 11, 2012)

limit your portions more and eat little and often..... i dont believe in slimming world or weight watchers.... there is only one way and that is to reduce calorie intake and up output ie exercise even if this is just walking everywhere...... in fact walking is one of the best forms there is for weight loss..... the first half hour of most cardio is only believed to burn intake of food you need to do half and hour upwards to lose weight.... obv i am not qualified to give you a plan but this is what has worked for me in the past when i had to lose four stone excess after having a baby.... it was not gonna shift easily!


----------



## retired teacher (Jun 2, 2012)

it's really interesting that your doctor told you that metformin was preventing you losing weight - i have been doing weight watchers online for a couple of months and have ost very little weight - i have also cut out any extra sugar items such as cake, sweets etc since i was diagnosed just before christmas - and i have joined a gym.  im finding it all quite disheartening and i need to lose weight for my daughters wedding in the summer - has anybody else heard this about metformin?


----------



## runner (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm on insulin, but still take Metformin.  Was taking 3 a day, but now one - my weight has crept back on again, but it's because I've been eating more, not sure the Metformin made any difference.

I had trouble loosing weight prior to diagnosis, but was diagnosed with an under active thyroid at same time, hence the cause - managed to loose a couple of stone after that - with willpower and exercise.  It was so disheartening before that when I just couldn't seem to loose it, and gave up, so hang on in there Carina.  Don't always believe the weigh and height chart thing either - I did a Boots body mass index thing and if I went down to the weight it suggested, I would have been positively underweight and far too thin.  Go for where you feel comfortable and healthy.  Particularly, as Northerner says - if you're exercising, you may have more muscle mass, weigh a little more,but be toned and the right size for you!


----------



## RachelT (Jun 10, 2012)

I was always told that Metformin helped you lose weight....they say victoza and byetta are even better in that respect.  I don't think it works for everyone, i can't say it's had a drastic effect on me, i've lost a little weight (down a size and a half in trousers and underpants) but nothing spectacular, and that might just be on managing to (nearly) kick the chocolate habit. i think some people just have more trouble losing weight than others, some bloke on a Horizon program said that there seemed to be a genetic link to the ability to lose weight.

Rachel


----------



## MaryPlain (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi there, just want to add to the encouraging words others have posted with this:

I originally had 5 stone to lose and like you was very disheartened when after 3 weeks I'd hardly lost anything, but the fourth week it started to budge!

Eventually I lost 5 stone, it took me about 2 years as occasionally I had weeks where I got stuck, even though I was eating about half of what I used previously to eat!

At those points as I'm type 1 I was using my insulin doses as a rough rule of thumb to how much to eat, and I found that if I had 6 units with my evening meal (60g carbs) my weight loss slowed, but on 4 units (40g carbs) it resumed.

The last time I had tried to diet I was in my twenties and it was a real shock to find that I didn't lose half a stone in the first week as I used to back then!


----------



## careyjm (Oct 24, 2012)

I have tried SW and WW, initially lose a few pounds and then get disheartened. I have been on Insulin and Metformin for 10 years and am overweight and my sugar control is bad. 

I am trying to be more active and watch my portion size but it is hard, a couple of years ago I was severely depressed and was put on Prozac and the weight dropped off me, unfortunately its all back now. Don't think it was the Prozac it was probably because I had a small appetite.

I really need to do something as it feels like I have been abandoned by my diabetes team. I am managed by the Kingston Diabetes team and was moved out into the community 12 months ago. My review appointment was cancelled because the Diabetes doctor is on longterm sick. Have been told at the moment they can't tell me when I will be seen.

Jacque


----------



## Northerner (Oct 24, 2012)

careyjm said:


> I have tried SW and WW, initially lose a few pounds and then get disheartened. I have been on Insulin and Metformin for 10 years and am overweight and my sugar control is bad.
> 
> I am trying to be more active and watch my portion size but it is hard, a couple of years ago I was severely depressed and was put on Prozac and the weight dropped off me, unfortunately its all back now. Don't think it was the Prozac it was probably because I had a small appetite.
> 
> ...



Hi Jaque, sorry ot hear of the problems you are having. It's ridiculous that you can't see a consultant because the one you would normally see is off sick! You should ask your GP to be referred to another one - you can be seen by any  team you wish under Patient Choice:

http://www.nhs.uk/choiceintheNHS/Yourchoices/Pages/Yourchoices.aspx

Getting your blood sugar levels under control would certainly help with your efforts to lose weight, so I would treat this as your priority rather than thinking about calories and weight-loss diets - consider instead a dietary regime that will fit in with your lifestyle, that you will enjoy, and which is good for your diabetes. Good principles to follow are used in the GL diet (Glycaemic Load), so try and get hold of a copy of The GL Diet for Dummies and see what you think. It would be useful also  to start a food diary and record absolutely everything you eat and drink so that you can look and see where substitutions may be made or items excluded - compare it to the principles in the GL diet and see how it fits in. If you can fit in a regular walk or other exercise daily, this will improve your spirits and you blood sugars. 

What insulin regime are you on, and are you able to test regularly? If you would like, you can post details of your levels and meals and the members here may be able to make suggestions to help. If you can improve your blood sugar control you may need less insulin and this will help enormously in your efforts to reduce your weight. Please let us help and let us know how you get on


----------



## astbury1 (Oct 24, 2012)

You will generally find that what you have been doing to lose weight last week and this week will show in about another 1-2 weeks. Please dont be disheartened and keep at it! The weight will all of a sudden drop off! Also your body at the moment is proabably just trying to store any fat you are putting into your body as you have just changed your way of eating (I presume)


----------



## Dory (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Carina,

I can understand you completely - everything you say has happened to me!

I joined SW early 2011, stuck to the plan religiously, and was finding that I was seesawing between gaining and losing small amounts each week (anywhere between 1/2 - 1 lb).  I stuck at it but eventually gave up.  Since then, I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism and have been on tablets for that.  Not long after this diagnosis, I decided to SW another go - and the difference has been amazing.  In 3 months, I have only gained on 2 occasions, and those gains have been 1/2 and 1lb.  Other than that I've been losing continuously.  I'm not saying that the tablets/diagnosis is solely to thank, as there are some things I'm doing this time round that I didn't do before:

1. DON'T keep a diary.  I did, like you, the first time round in 2011.  It does not help in the way you think - as all the time your thoughts are focussed on food (and often negatively - as you are constantly reminding yourself of what you've eaten and making yourself feel guilty).  Once you've done the plan for 4 weeks, you should be able to drop the diaries.  I dropped them (reluctantly!) this time round to great effect.
2. FLUIDS - I cannot over stress this one.  Most of the time, when we feel hungry, it is actually dehydration.  Top tip: if you feel hungry, drink a glass of water (or whatever you prefer).  Wait 10 minutes and if you are still hungry then, then go eat something. think of it this way, on an average day, you should be drinking 3 bottles of liquid (more if you're ill/exercising).  If you're not drinking that much, that can really sabotage weight loss as the body needs the fluids to help the energy expenditure process.
3. exercise - I do about 4-5 high impact (cardio) combat and dance classes a week, which I thought was brilliant. I was so confused when, at the height of it all and I was doing about 7-9 a week, I wasn't losing the weight.  The old wive's tale of 'muscle weighs more than fat' is technically true but isn't the reason why people may maintain their weight or increase when they start working out; it's actually because fat burns more calories in its storage/conversion than muscle does.  What I also found out a few years ago is that high impact exercise is the enemy of a type 1 diabetic.  essentially, when a diabetic does high impact exercise, the body recognises this and therefore goes into survival mode: converting things in your body into sugar and then storing it.  If you've ever noticed your sugar readings increase after high impact exercise, that's why.  So the best exercise for a type 1 to do is moderate exercise where your body doesn't think this (I can't give my classes up as I'm quite addicted to them, so I have just accepted this 'blip').  If you do high impact classes. try not going to them for a week or so and see what happens to your weight.
4. variation.  I thought I was doing brilliantly by eating the same things every day (ie toast for breakfast, potato for lunch etc).  Then I realised that my body was getting used to this.  So now I vary foods (sometimes I even switch days - extra easy/original/green) to keep my body on its toes.
5. make sure you have your syns: sounds silly but I was so strict on myself one week I wasn't even allowing myself 10 syns, only having about 2 a day, sometimes none.  I noticed that week I put on 1/2lb, and my group support leader told me that was because i was depriving my body essential fats that it needed and thus it was going into storage mode.  I would also advise (if you can) to swap unhealthy syns for healthy ones if you really are committed to losing weight (ie swap the curly wurly for the extra light mayo on your sandwich, or a handful of dried fruit or something).
6. sounds weird, but don't stress and over anaylse.  The more you focus on the negative (oh I've got to lose weight, oh I can't eat that, etc etc) the more your mood will be affected and that, I find, really affects my ability to lose the weight.  I've compared myself over different weeks where I've gone out, had fun, had one or 2 days where I've completely gone off plan against those weeks where I've religiously followed, and found that over-scrutinising can often mess with your weight loss.
7. Finally, and for me THE MOST IMPORTANT - and SW will hate me for saying this, but: eat in moderation.  Quite simply, the saying 'you can eat as much as you like and still lose weight' is a farce.  As picked up in the replies above, even if you eat a shedload of free food like fruit, or cous cous (if you're on extra easy) or chicken drumsticks (as I did on original) or whatever, the simple fact is that more food = more calories = less weight loss.  So yes, eat what you like, but in moderation.

I've been back there 3 months and lost 11lbs to date.  Not a huge weight loss, but it's consistently coming down, which is better than the last attempt in 2011.  And with the above in mind, I managed to lose 2 1/2lbs over Xmas!

Good luck and if you want any more advice I'll happily help.


----------



## Dory (Jan 2, 2013)

oh and also, I was on Xenical for ages and it never really worked as all it did was encourage me to eat more (on the theory that 'i can eat what i like now as it's all going to come out').

Plus, if you're on SW, the amount of fat you eat per day is going to be minute (presumably from fatty syns you may eat or frylight, or oil as a healthy B) - so the amount of fat the tablets will be able to expel will be minimal which means the tablets won't really help (i also thought about doing that too until I sat down and thought about the science!)


----------



## trophywench (Jan 2, 2013)

Errr, can I ask about the 'extra light mayo' ?

Most low fat mayo normally has corn syrup in it in order to emulsify and is therefore very high carbohydrate in comparison to high fat low carb 'normal' mayo.


----------



## Dory (Jan 3, 2013)

a standard tablespoon of Hellman's lighter than light (the stuff I have) is 1g of CHO.  So you'd have to really OD to bolus for the stuff!!


----------

